# Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?



## Robinho29 (24. Januar 2016)

*Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Hallo ich suche lüfter für die Raijintek Triton Core bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welche.
Ich möchte leistungsstarke und auch leise lüfter.
Ich hätte an die so gedacht:
https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-fan-b12-ps-120mm-pwm-luno-056.html
https://www.caseking.de/noctua-nf-f12-pwm-luefter-120mm-luna-009.html

und ja es sollte ein PWM Lüfter sein 

Mfg Robert


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Beide Lüfter sind sehr gut geeignet, du kannst eine Münze werfen.

Ich würde die Triton allerdings wieder zurückschicken. Warum ...?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...uehlung-ist-ausgelaufen-raijintek-triton.html


----------



## Robinho29 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Also die Triton habe ich mir noch nicht gekauft ich überlege es mir noch ^^


----------



## Deeron (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Als Lüfter für Radiatoren werden auch gerne die Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PL-PS genannt. Im gegensatz zu den eloops liegen diese auch Bündig auf


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Die Abbdichtung ist nicht entscheidend, siehe Ergebnisse NB PK2:

Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test: 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist [Test der Woche]


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Wenn du Wert auf ein leises Lager legst -> Noctua F12


----------



## thoast3 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Wenn es eine AIO sein soll, kann ich dir folgende empfehlen:

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Triton läuft zu gerne aus 

Zu den Lüftern wurde bereits das Wichtigste gesagt, ich werfe aber noch die hier rein:

Fractal Design Venturi HP-12 PWM (FD-FAN-VENT-HP12-PWM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu dann noch 2x Noiseblocker FrameSlics 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diese entkoppeln die Lüfter ein bisschen und dichten den Spalt zwischen Lüfterrahmen und Radiator ab.


----------



## Venqz (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Hi, 

ich empfehle Dir auch zu den Noctua, er hat ein super statischen Druck und ist bei 1200 U/min sehr bzw. angenehm leise. Den Noiseblocker wurde ich generell ablehnen und lieber die Finger davon lassen. Nur Show!

Gruß
Venqz


----------



## thoast3 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Kannst du auch begründen, warum der Noiseblocker "nur Show" sein soll?
Und vor allem: Welcher Noiseblocker? Der Eloop oder der BlackSilentPro?


----------



## Venqz (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Kannst du auch begründen, warum der Noiseblocker "nur Show" sein soll?
> Und vor allem: Welcher Noiseblocker? Der Eloop oder der BlackSilentPro?



Kann ich, generell haben die Noiseblocker zu wenig statischen Druck und falls sie den Druck erzeugen, dann laufen sie mit sehr hoher Drehzahl. Als ich meine Wakü zusammenstellte habe ich einige Lüfter auf angenehme Geräusch Kulisse und Druck geprüft. Am besten sind mir die 14er Noctua aufgefallen, muss aber auch gestehen, meine Konstruktion besteht aus Druck und Saugseite. Bei dem Saugseitigen Lüfter habe ich einen kleinen Trick angewandt, die Gegenstrom Verwirbelung von SilverStone Lüfter erzeugen sogar noch ein größeren statischen Druck, sodass ich die Drehzahl herunternehmen konnte.  Und zu dem Prinzip Bionic Verfahren sag ich einfach nur Show, iss aber meine Meinung.


----------



## thoast3 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Das mit der Show der Bionic-Lüfter kann ich verneinen, ich habe viele Lüfter ausprobiert, von Arctic F12 über Fractal Venturi HP-14 PWM bis hin zum Noctua NF-A14 PWM, aber bei keinem war der Luftstrom so leise wie beim Eloop.

Die BlackSilentPro sind sehr beliebt für Wasserkühlungen, da sie einen ordentlichen statischen Druck erzeugen (vielleicht ein bisschen weniger als der Noctua) und einen Rahmen zum Abdichten besitzen.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



Venqz schrieb:


> Kann ich, generell haben die Noiseblocker zu wenig statischen Druck...



Statischer Druck ist Mumpitz und kannst du bei den eLoops nicht als Kriterium angeben


----------



## Venqz (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Das mit der Show der Bionic-Lüfter kann ich verneinen, ich habe viele Lüfter ausprobiert, von Arctic F12 über Fractal Venturi HP-14 PWM bis hin zum Noctua NF-A14 PWM, aber bei keinem war der Luftstrom so leise wie beim Eloop.
> 
> Die BlackSilentPro sind sehr beliebt für Wasserkühlungen, da sie einen ordentlichen statischen Druck erzeugen (vielleicht ein bisschen weniger als der Noctua) und einen Rahmen zum Abdichten besitzen.



Ich glaube schon, dass es Show iss und zwar aus einem Grund, ihre Industrielüfter sind konventionell aufgebaut, wenn dieses Bionische Rotoren energieeffizient, weniger Verwirbelung sowie geringere Geräuschemission haben, dann würde diese Technologie der Überflieger sein. Abgesehen davon, ein Lüfter der keinen hohen Luftstrom erzeugt ist natürlich leise. Schon einen Luftstrom gemessen? Oder verlässt du dich auf hören und sagen bzw. auf die Daten vom Hersteller.


----------



## Venqz (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Statischer Druck ist Mumpitz und kannst du bei den eLoops nicht als Kriterium angeben



Okay, mach ich aber weil, es iss schon ein Unterschied einen Lüfter für ein 16FPI oder 12 FPI Radiator zu verwenden. Abgesehen von der Größe des Radiator.


----------



## thoast3 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Nutzer von Industrielüftern haben aber ganz andere Anforderungen an Lüfter, zum Beispiel enorme Temperaturbeständigkeit.
Des weiteren sollten diese nicht allzu teuer sein, wenn man mehrere tausend Stück benötigt.

Anscheinend lässt sich beides (noch?) nicht mit den Eloops verbinden.


Ich habe natürlich Tenperaturvergleiche zwischen allen Lüftern gemacht. Der Eloop bot imo das beste Lautstärke-/Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



Venqz schrieb:


> Okay, mach ich aber weil, es iss schon ein Unterschied einen Lüfter für ein 16FPI oder 12 FPI Radiator zu verwenden. Abgesehen von der Größe des Radiator.



Du verstehst nicht, die komplette Angabe "statischer Druck" ist Käse. Wichtig ist die Durckstabilität und das sind die eloops könig


----------



## Venqz (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Nutzer von Industrielüftern haben aber ganz andere Anforderungen an Lüfter, zum Beispiel enorme Temperaturbeständigkeit.
> Des weiteren sollten diese nicht allzu teuer sein, wenn man mehrere tausend Stück benötigt.
> 
> Anscheinend lässt sich beides (noch?) nicht mit den Eloops verbinden.



Nach deiner Auffassung widerspricht es doch aber was die Firma auf ihrer Website beschreibt.


Zitat Anfang:

Das spezielle Verhalten der neuen Ventilatoren eröffnet ein großes Spektrum industrieller Anwendungsmöglichkeiten von der Realisation deutlicher Lautstärkevorteile bei leistungsstarken Kühlungs- und Lüftungssystemen bis hin zur Entwicklung besonders leiser Geräte für den Einsatz in extrem geräuschsensitiven Umfeldern wie Studios oder Labors. Beim Einsatz einer großen Anzahl von Ventilatoren (Beispiel: Rechenzentren, Serverfarmen) können mit dieser Technologie relevante Effekte in der Energieeinsparung realisiert werden.

Herstellern von Ventilatoren größerer Stückzahlen bieten wir bei fairer Preisgestaltung Lizenzlösungen für den Einsatz beider Technologien. Möglich sind sowohl Volumen-Lizenzen als auch pauschalisierte Serien-Lizenzen.

Zitat Ende:


Aber dieser Satz beunruhigt mich  umso mehr:

Der Einsatz dieser Technologien bei Lüftern wertet endverbraucherorientierte Produkte nicht nur auf, sondern ermöglicht auch die Realisation eines höheren Verkaufspreises.


----------



## Venqz (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht, die komplette Angabe "statischer Druck" ist Käse. Wichtig ist die Durckstabilität und das sind die eloops könig



Alles klar, druckstabil werden alle Lüfter, wenn die Drehzahl konstant läuft.


----------



## thoast3 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Fragt sich halt, was NB unter "fairer Preisgestaltung" versteht 
Und temperaturbeständig genug sind sie womöglich trotzdem nicht. 

Tja, Qualität kostet halt 
Aber etwas seltsam ist der Satz trotzdem...


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



Venqz schrieb:


> Alles klar, druckstabil werden alle Lüfter, wenn die Drehzahl konstant läuft.



Es ist auch das Druckverhalten über die gesamte Drehzahl wichtig.
Von den eLoops weiß man, dass diese Kennlinie sehr flach verläuft, der Druck also über das gesamte Spektrum relativ hoch ist. Man weiß auch das "normale" Lüfter mit sinkender Drehzahl viel von dem Druck verlieren. Dazu muss man nur mal auf die Noctua-Daten mit dem LNA sehen.

Auch sind die eLoops durch das Schlaufendesign besser in der Lage Luft durch Lamellen zu befördern, wo andren Lüfter, trotz höherem statischen Druck, schon aufgeben. Der statische Druck sagt ja nur, wann der Volumenstrom bei Gegendruck auf 0 geht
Wie viel Luft aber durch Hindernis, wie z.b. ein 11 oder 16FPI Radiator, gedrückt wird, kann der statische Druck gar nicht wirklich zeigen.

Das ich lieber Noctua 14 statt eLoops nehme, liegt daran, dass mir die Geräuschcharakteristik der eLoops nicht gefällt. Für mich gibt es persönlich derzeit keine besseren Lüfter als die A14 PWM.
Es ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das die Entwicklung der bionischen Lüfterblätter die Größe Revolution der letzten Jahre ist (im Lüfterbreich) und sie einfach eine Leistung bringen, die anhand irgendwelcher Herstellerdaten gar nicht verdeutlicht werden kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Ein solches Marketing ("bionisches Schlaufendesign", "Nanotechnologie" et al) ist speziell auf diesem Markt doch keine Seltenheit. Gamer sind nunmal leicht zu beeindrucken, so lange alles "professionell" und "High-End" anmutet. Natürlich kann man da auch die Preise entsprechend auslegen.

Fernab des aktuellen Hypes zählen die eLoop dennoch zu den derzeit "fortschrittlichsten" Lüftern. Das macht sich nicht nur anhand der geringen Lautstärke sondern auch anhand der gleichzeitig relativ hohen Performance bemerkbar. Die Unterschiede zu "herkömmlichen" Lüftern sind da auch durchaus messbar. Selbst der Laie kann das kurzerhand und ohne weitreichendes Equipment nachvollziehen.

Ob es der teils heftige Preis Wert ist, muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Auf Radiatoren sind nach wie vor auch die NF-F12, BlackSilentPro oder die Venturi HP-12 sehr zu empfehlen.
Die eLoop mögen zwar das gewisse i-Tüpfelchen sein. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie an der einen oder anderen Stellen nicht noch mit Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen haben. Ein Teil der erhöhten Effizienz erkauft man sich bei den neuen 140ern z.B. auch mit einem wuchtigeren Format, welches in einigen Einsatzgebieten für Komplikationen sorgen kann. Auch ist die Sog-Problematik noch nicht vollends beseitigt...

Man sollte beide Seiten der Medaille sorgfältig abwägen und sich keinesfalls von Werbeversprechen blenden lassen.
Letzten Endes kann man aber auch schreiben was man will... was zählt, ist der subjektive Eindruck, wenn der Lüfter erstmal im Gehäuse installiert ist.
Und dieser lässt sich nunmal nicht in Zahlen messen


----------



## xzibit81 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Was spricht eigentlich gegen die Noctua Industrial 2000 PWM ?
Statischer Druck und Airflow richtig gut.

Klar kosten die 27€, aber wer seinen Rechner liebt und sich ne WAKÜ leisten kann, kann sich auch Lüfter leisten.


----------



## thoast3 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Das Klackern spricht gegen die Industrials[emoji14]


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Die industrials sind auch nicht die Leisesten ihrer Art.
Wenn man nicht die PWM-Variante nimmt, ist man auch auf eine relativ hohe Mindestdrehzahl beschränkt (etwa 800 U/min, wenn ich mich nicht irre).


----------



## JanJake (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Was haben alle gegen die Triton? Alle bei denen die kaputt ging, sind selber Schuld!

Einfach nicht volle kanne anziehen und schon passt das. Einfach leicht ansetzen reicht da schon! 

Habe meine seid 2 Monate und 0 Probleme damit. 

Kumpel benutzt seine seid über 8 Monaten und ist genauso zufrieden damit.


----------



## Zankro (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



JanJake schrieb:


> Was haben alle gegen die Triton? Alle bei denen die kaputt ging, sind selber Schuld!
> 
> Einfach nicht volle kanne anziehen und schon passt das. Einfach leicht ansetzen reicht da schon!
> 
> ...



Uhhhh genau, jeder der Probleme damit hat ist unfähig und der Hersteller ist bestimmt nicht schuld.

Ich hatte sie selber, und bei mir ist auch das Reservoir gesprungen ergo Mikro Risse, und ich habe sie einfach nur eingebaut daher kein Farbzusatz oder sonstiges.


----------



## JanJake (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*



Zankro schrieb:


> Uhhhh genau, jeder der Probleme damit hat ist unfähig und der Hersteller ist bestimmt nicht schuld.
> 
> Ich hatte sie selber, und bei mir ist auch das Reservoir gesprungen ergo Mikro Risse, und ich habe sie einfach nur eingebaut daher kein Farbzusatz oder sonstiges.



Warum soll der Hersteller Schuld sein wenn der Kunde zu blöd ist die Fest zu machen?

Was  hat Transparenter Kunststoff für ein Problem bzw PE oder PP je nach dem was das genau ist? 

Richtig, der Kunststoff mag keine Spannungen und reißt sehr schnell unter Spannung! Wenn man das weiß, hat man auch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## thoast3 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Welche 120mm Lüfter?*

Der Hersteller ist insofern schuld, dass er extrem minderwertigen Kunststoff verbaut.
Temperiertes Glas wäre die bessere und teurere Wahl gewesen


----------

